# Franco columbo



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

One of the best BB pictures ive seen is of franco deadlifting, cant find this pic anywhere, its a black and white photo and he's ripped to Fuk, anyone got it saved to there pc?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

This one?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

or this one.........


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Columbo is a ledge, awesome bodybuilder


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

nope neither of those its a fairly close up pic and he's deadlifting a ridiculous weight, i'll have a look on my old computer and see if its on there


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

couldnt find the one you meant, but he looked awesome here.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

How about a piccie of Arnold and Franko. It does show how big Arnold really was.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Both amazing, still cant find the pic im looking for its not even on my old computer, can you believe out of all these pics its not there

http://www.schwarzenegger.it/mro/columbu.html

Anyway im my opinion one of the greatest bodybuilders ever


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

try here

http://ironage.us/Ironage_Scans/index.html

best pics for the 'golden' era


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> try here
> 
> http://ironage.us/Ironage_Scans/index.html
> 
> best pics for the 'golden' era


great find there. The old age pics look great.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> try here
> 
> http://ironage.us/Ironage_Scans/index.html
> 
> best pics for the 'golden' era


awesome pics


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

is this it, there are much more pictures in Google of him under the name Columbu BTW if you wanna check for it.

or try here ... http://www.schwarzenegger.it/mro/columbu.html


----------

